# Hickory Crossing Wild Boar Trials.... Hartwell, Ga



## jrkhholmes (May 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone... Just wanting to remind everyone that next Hickory Crossing baying will be June 10, 11, & 12th in Hartwell, Ga. . . Hog Baying, Coon Treeing, drag race, food , camping, Plenty friends, family and down right good hog people. Hope that everyone can come hang out.


----------



## kedo (May 11, 2011)

gonna try to make it up there!! Will be my 1st one so I am looking forward to it!!!!


----------

